
Manipulating and Animating SVG with Raw Javascript - chanind
https://chanind.github.io/javascript/svg/2019/01/13/manipulating-and-animating-svg-with-raw-javascript.html
======
zamadatix
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/SVG/SVG_animati...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/SVG/SVG_animation_with_SMIL)

------
syspec
Taking the provided example further, use a Penner easing equation to create a
nice eased stop to the target value.

Even as simple as: progress = progress * progress

Can make things have a more natural feel

